# App Painting



## PrincessJulia37 (Dec 18, 2014)

I found the app, Brushstroke, and it makes any picture into a painting. It's 100% customization too. I thought others may love to make a digital painting of their betta too 
I decided to make a painting of my beloved betta, Herman, who swam across the Rainbow Bridge December 18, 2014. This is a painting of my favorite picture of him. It captures his little spirit so well


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that is awsome!


----------

